# Thi công nội thất, thiết kế nội thất, nhà thiết kế hạnh phúc!



## hoikientruc (26/4/19)

*Thiết kế nội thất phòng khách*
Chúng ta cùng đến vớithiết kế nội thất phòng khách trước nhé. Phòng khách được coi là trung tâm của ngôi nhà nên tất cả đồ nội thất tốt nhất, đẹp nhất, những đồ đoàn có thẩm mỹ thường được trưng bày tại đây.
Doanh nhân nổi tiếng thế giới có câu “Hãy làm khách hàng hài lòng và họ sẽ trao cho bạn cuộc sống của họ”. Phòng khách nơi tiếp đãi họ hàng , khách quý , đối tác làm ăn thân thiết khi đến nhà thì phải luôn sang, sạch và thật nịnh mắt mang hơi thở tươi trẻ và không gian ấm cúng.







Đây là phòng khách của một khách hàng trẻ. Diện tích không quá lớn với phong cách hiện đại theo lời khách hàng thì đây sẽ là nơi sinh hoạt chính mỗi khi cả nhà buổi tối đi làm về và thường xuyên có anh em họ hàng và những đối tác khách hàng thân thiết đến nhà chơi. Họ muốn phòng khách của họ làm sao thật hiện đại mà vẫn sáng và sang trọng. Từ ý tưởng đó tôi đã chọnphong cách thiết kế nội thất hiện đại với vật liệu thân thiện môi trường và vật liệu thi công tối giản giúp tiết kiệm chi phí thi công hoàn thiện như: ghế sofa da công nghiệp nhập khẩu Ý, ghế sofa chất liệu nỉ nhập khẩu Hàn Quốc…







Với diện tích không quá lớn tôi chọn gam màu sáng cùng sàn gạch đá hoa chống trơn, tường và trần thạch cao sơn trắng bóng tạo không gian rộng hơn khi bước vào phòng khách. Đèn chùm pha lê kết hợp đèn downright với 3 chế độ màu trắng, ngả vàng, vàng ấm giúp mang lại cảm giác ấm cúng hơn cho căn phòng. Những màu màu sắc như hấp thụ và tinh chỉnh điệu đà lên đồ nội thất trần sơn trắng, tường sơn trắng bóng, ghế sofa màu nâu da bò, ghế nỉ văng dài màu xanh xám, bàn trắng, vách tivi ốp tấm nhựa giả đá PVC kèm thêm 2 bên là 2 đợt tủ kệ trưng bày rượu venner màu nâu cách tân combo thêm 2 chậu cây xanh 2 bên giúp điều hòa không khí xanh sạch đẹp , trang trí thêm những bức tranh màu mang lại sự hài hòa nhưng không kém phần tinh tế, mới lạ.
Không chỉ là các công trình thiết kế nội thất hiện đại mà các công trình thiết kế nội thất tân cổ điển, thiết kế nội thất quán coffe, thiết kế nội thất văn phòng, thiết kế kiến trúc hiện đại, thiết kế kiến trúc tân cổ điển, thiết kế và thi công nội thất chung cư, thiết kế nội thất và thi công nội thất tân cổ điển… do kiến trúc sư của hoikientruc.com thiết kế đều nhận được sự quan tâm và khen ngợi của khách hàng. Anh em kiến trúc sư của hoikientruc.com có mặt tại khắp các tỉnh thành trong cả nước như thiết kế nội thất tại Hà Nội, thiết kế nội thất tại Đà Nẵng, thiết kế nội thất tại Sài Gòn. Thiết kế và thì công nội thất tại 63 tỉnh thành từ thiết kế kiến trúc – thiết kế nội thất – thi công nội thất – thi công xây dựng. Kính mời quý khách hàng thăm quanhoikientruc.com và ủng hộ để chúng tôi được sống và cháy hết mình với nghề kiến trúc sư.

*Thiết kế nội thất phòng bếp*
Liền kề với phòng khách là khu vực bếp đây là không gian riêng của nhiều chị em phụ nữ trong gia đình. Với việc sự chọn gam màu sáng chủ đạo cùng với những thiết kế vân gỗ mang lại một căn bếp ấm cúng như không kém phần tự nhiên và sang trọng.







Với tông màu chủ đạo là trắng trắng nâu như là tủ bếp trên sử dụng cánh acrylic tráng bóng gương với màu trắng thùng màu nâu tạo cảm giác căn bếp luôn ấm, những ngăn để đồ đều được thiết kế rộng và lớn giúp chị em có thể dễ dàng sắp xếp các thiết bị nhà bếp của mình một cách hợp lý nhất.
Mọi cánh tủ đều được sử dụng bản lề tiêu chuẩn quốc tế giúp việc đóng mở cửa tủ trở nên dễ dàng hơn. Mặc dù tủ bếp được làm từ gỗ công nghiệp nhưng không sợ tủ bị dính nước hoặc nhanh hỏng vì nó được sử dụng công nghệ chống thấm.







Phần bệ bếp được ốp kính dày 1,2mm màu xám giúp dễ dàng và lau sạch những dầu mỡ bắn lên sau khi nấu với nước rửa kính thông thường. Thêm vào đó là dải đèn led hắt sáng cực tinh tế giúp tràn ánh sáng xuống khi chị em dễ dàng hơn trong việc sử dụng căn bếp của mình.
Góc bố trí bàn bếp được thiết kế đảm bảo 2 yếu tố phong thủy và thẩm mỹ. Khu vực bếp được bố trí để có thể tránh gió tránh nước, bàn soạn đồ ăn, chậu rửa bát và cuối cùng là đến 1 đợt kệ tủ để đồ thông minh và tủ lạnh đều được sắp xếp hài hòa và hợp lý nhất.

*Thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ*
Chúng ta cùng thăm quannội thất phòng ngủ. Căn phòng được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại với các phong cách thiết kế phổ biến như:nội thất phòng ngủ master, nội thất phòng ngủ đẹp, nội thất phòng ngủ romantic. Một câu hỏi mà không ít khách hàng luôn thắc mắc với chúng tôi khi thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ đó là: nội thất phòng ngủ có bền không? Những lý giải và hình ảnh sau đây sẽ là minh chứng rõ nhất cho những thắc mắc của quý khách:







Đối với thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ hiện đại thì cũng phải chú ý diện tích và công năng mà thiết kế nội thất đúng vị trí và đúng ý khách hàng. Để đồng bộ hóa tạo cảm giác ấm và không gian ngủ thật thoải mái sau những ngày đi làm vất vả thì không chỉ nội thất phòng khách, nội thất phòng bếp là quan trọng mà nội thất phòng ngủ cũng phải được đặc biệt quan tâm đến. Nội thất phòng bao gồm : giường ngủ rộng 2mX2,2M , bàn phấn trang điểm , bàn ghế đọc sách, tủ quần áo rộng. Tiếp đến là khu vực treo tivi để nằm vẫn có thể view những bộ phim hay kinh điển. Trong phòng ngủ master luôn có wc, thiết bị wc bao gồm chậu rửa mặt, gương soi, cây sen đứng, bệt wc và một bồn tắm nằm.







Khu vực giường ngủ vách trang trí tạo điểm nhấn bằng những vách nan chất liệu verner kèm theo là tấm lumion xám xanh treo tranh kết hợp với đèn hắt từ 2 bên cách hắt ra cũng tạo cảm giác nhẹ nhàng không quá nặng nề giúp ngủ sâu giấc với không gian nhẹ và trắng sáng . Hai bên là 2 táp đầu giường để 2 đèn ngủ có thể kết hợp đọc sách và trưng bày những phụ kiện nội thất nhỏ xinh như đèn ngủ, khung ảnh… Giường và 2 tap đầu giường được sử dụng chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp sơn bệt màu trắng 5 lớp công nghệ, an toàn với môi trường không độc hại tới con người.

Trước giường ngủ là kệ tivi sử kết hợp với vách để sách với màu nâu trắng nhẹ nhàng làm nổi bật chiếc tivi màu đen không bị phản xạ ánh sáng khi xem tivi .







Còn đến tiếp theo bàn trang điểm kết hợp tủ quần áo và không gian thay đồ đối diện cửa nhà vệ sinh khi vừa tắm chân ướt không phải đi quá xa để lấy đồ cũng như làm ướt sàn. Tủ quần áo cực kỳ lý tưởng cho chị em với chiếc tủ lớn bằng gỗ công nghiệp verniea óc chó, cửa là cửa kính giúp tiết kiệm tối ưu diện tích và không gian của căn phòng.

Phòng ngủ đơn được trang trí vô cùng đơn giản tạo điểm nhấn là vách đầu giường hai bên tap đầu giường là gương từ dưới sàn kéo thẳng lên. Vừa vặn với chiếc giường ngủ đẹp là tấm ốp đầu giường sử dụng bằng gỗ venner. Hai bên là đèn ngủ theo kiểu thả nhẹ nhàng mang lại không gian phòng ngủ đơn giản nhưng không kém phần tinh tế, nhẹ nhàng.







Trước giường ngủ là đợt kệ tivi kết hợp với điểm nhấn trang trí là vách dạng lan dọc và vách CNC sơn trắng bên trái là cửa kính được che ánh sáng bằng rèm hai lớp mang lại khoảng nhìn vô cùng rộng rãi tạo cảm hứng ngủ ngon không bị gò bó chật hẹp.







Cũng giốngnội thất phòng ngủ master thì ở nội thất phòng ngủ đơn cũng được tạo không gian vô cùng thoải mái với khu thay đồ rộng, tủ vẫn sử dụng chất liệu gỗ venner óc chó kết hợp cửa kính lùa tiết kiệm diện tích với chiếc gương trang điểm để đứng trước gương mỗi khi thay đồ và một chiếc ghế tạo hình nhẹ nhàng.

*Thiết kế nội thất phòng sách*
Phòng đọc sách được thiết kế với ánh sáng ngật tràn cùng chiếc ghế văng nỉ kết hợp bàn tròn trang trí kính đen và đèn chùm dải thiên hà mang lại cảm giác thư dãn thoải mái cho người sử dụng.







*Thiết kế nội thất phòng tắm*
Nội thất phòng tắm sử dụng tông màu trắng với bàn rửa mặt sử dụng chất liệu nhựa giả gỗ màu vàng. Điểm nhấn là khu vực vòi sen tắm ngăn cách bằng vách tắm giúp sàn nhà vệ sinh luôn khô ráo. Sàn nhà màu đen bóng là tông nổi bật kết hợp với toàn bộ thiết bị màu trắng tạo không gian phòng tắm thanh thoát và thoáng đãng có ánh sáng tự nhiên, có gió tự nhiên mà vẫn vô cùng kín đáo.


----------

